# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Exile on Main Street: Reissued

## NYCFred

Exile on Main Street/ reissue 

Return with us now to those thrilling days of yesteryear...

----------


## MIke R

Exile for sure is great, but for me it will always be Sticky Fingers....always....I never tire of that album to this day....followed by Black and Blue which has perhaps the best Stones song ever in Memory Motel...the live version of Memory Motel with Dave Mathews is as good as it gets

----------


## Dennis

> ...the live version of Memory Motel with Dave Mathews is as good as it gets




DM absolutely RUINS that version. Ruins it.

And that is one of my top 5 RS songs.

----------


## MIke R

I like it...dont get me wrong I love the studio version too...i just really liked that version as well...but I am huge DM fan so that skews me a bit

----------


## MIke R

what are your other four?

----------


## Dennis

> what are your other four?




Time Waits for No One is in there.

Gimme Shelter for sure.

Then it kinds rotates.

----------


## MIke R

Cant You Hear me Knocking
Its all Over Now
Let it Bleed
Far Away Eyes
Memory Motel

----------


## phil62

I'm a big "Stones" fan also, and Gimme Shelter would be my number one, followed by Honky Tonk Woman, Brown Sugar, Wild Horses, and Tumblin' Dice. Midnight Rambler would have to be in there someplace. 

Phil

----------


## MIke R

1972....Stevie Wonder opened...Rolling Stones closed..Philadelphia Spectrum...what a show...and even better???...1984...ZZ Top opened...Rolling Stones closed..Houston Astrodome

----------


## Dennis

> 1984...ZZ Top opened...Rolling Stones closed..Houston Astrodome




We partied together and didn't know it.

I was on the floor.

----------


## MIke R

me too.....went to the Roxy on Westheimer after the show and kept the party going

----------


## Dennis

We had a suite at whatever hotel that was across from the Dome. Hilton?

Bathtub was full of champange on ice.

Other items of mental diversion were available....

----------


## MIke R

How are we still alive??>>>LMAO...I don't remember what hotel that was...

----------


## JEK

> Other items of mental diversion were available....



Son, don't make me pull your Probationary Moderator's card.

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> Other items of mental diversion were available....
> 
> 
> 
> Son, don't make me pull your Probationary Moderator's card.



Statute of limitations.

----------


## Theresa

> Gimme Shelter for sure.




Gimme Shelter is amazing.  Two other favorites of mine are Sympathy for the Devil and Stray Cat Blues.

----------


## MIke R

Sympathy for sure.....Dead Flowers just misses with me..as does..Miss You and Live With Me

----------


## MIke R

also the live version of Carol on Get Yer Ya Ya's Out...which is a great unheralded album

----------


## Theresa

Honestly, I have too many "favorites"!

----------


## MIke R

me too....whenever I am asked something like that I just go with whatever comes into my head first...


another one..Street Fightin Man

----------


## JEK

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dennis
> ...




 Son, not in my house . . .

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JEK
> ...




Screw your house. You don't even have AC!

----------


## JEK

Do so, dude.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> 
> Gimme Shelter for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about Don't Puke on my Grave by the Diggers?

----------


## Dennis

> Do so, dude.




Susie Rules.

----------


## Theresa

Stop it, Andy.

Why don't you start a Lawrence Welk thread?

----------


## NYCFred

> Exile for sure is great, but for me it will always be Sticky Fingers....always....I never tire of that album to this day....followed by Black and Blue which has perhaps the best Stones song ever in Memory Motel...the live version of Memory Motel with Dave Mathews is as good as it gets



Memory Motel= Montauk, NY

----------


## NYCFred

> Cant You Hear me Knocking
> Its all Over Now
> Let it Bleed
> Far Away Eyes
> Memory Motel



Dead Flowers.

----------


## Theresa

So what are people's thoughts on the newly released material on this reissue?

----------


## MIke R

havent heard it yet....so..dont know

but you know what I listened to the other day on my drive to NH from the Cape???...that all instrumental Beastie Boyz album you told me to get...good drivin music

----------


## Theresa

That album is called The Mix Up.  I'm glad you like it, Mike.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> So what are people's thoughts on the newly released material on this reissue?



Plundered My Soul is fantastic.  It could have fit on Exile without missing a beat.

----------

